# trailer repair in Kemah/Seabrook?



## sandrus (Jul 19, 2007)

Can anyone reccommend a good place to have a boat trailer serviced in Kemah/Seabrook area? Brakes/hubs/wiring/tries. The trailer is a double axle McClain aluminum, generally good shape - but I'd like the mechanicals serviced before towing the boat any significant distance.

thanks
Scott


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

*I Sent You a PM,*

but please disregard. This is it;

http://www.boat-trailers.net/ContactUs/tabid/60/Default.aspx

Good Luck!!


----------



## jvyku55 (May 4, 2010)

*Trailer repairs*

I have a trailer repair company in Kemah/League City. Been in business for 6 years and work on all types of trailers - aluminum and steel. I do preventive maintenance (wheel bearings,brakes,lights,break away kits, springs,axles,wiring) and welding repairs. 
I can do any repairs to any trailer at my shop or I can bring my mobil repair trailer to you. 
Johnny V
281-381-4313


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Johnny V, what is the address of your shop?


----------



## jvyku55 (May 4, 2010)

*trailer repair*

I have a trailer repair shop on wheels and come come to you or can work at my shop on Delesandri. Give me a call at 281-381-4313 
Thanks, Johnny


----------

